#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  E-mail large files

## LOVE2ALL

How can i email large files containing photos etc

----------


## N1ckster

Would it work for you to compress files via Zip?
If files remain too big prior to sending or compressing  -  consider reducing the size of each original from, for example, 8x10 to 5x7 via a photo-editor.

----------

